# Quạt công nghiệp giá rẻ



## toaneriko (8/9/21)

*Quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000* được lắp đặt để thông gió, làm mát trong mọi công trình nhà xưởng, trang trại, nhà máy sản xuất, khu công nghiệp… giúp lưu thông không khí tù đọng ra bên ngoài, cung cấp luồng gió mới.
*Thông số kỹ thuật quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000*
-Kích thước chuẩn: 1000x1000x400
-Sải cánh: 900mm
-Tốc độ: 450r/m
-Công suất: 0,75 Kw
-Lưu lượng gió: 30.000 m3/h
-Khối lượng: 47 KG
-Có chớp phía trước, phía sau bảo vệ quạt khỏi mưa, bụi, côn trùng
-Xuất xứ: Việt Nam
-Bảo hành: 12 tháng
*Hình ảnh quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000.*
*Cấu tạo, đặc điểm quạt hút công nghiệp 1000x1000x400.*
–*Quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000* với khung quạt được làm bằng thép được phủ lớp kẽm dày đảm bảo khả năng an mòn, chống gỉ cao.
-Puli đai chuyền: đầu nối hình chữ V làm từ hợp kim nhôm độ bền cao.
-Cánh quạt được làm từ vật liệu chất lượng cao  chịu được môi trường khắc nghiệt, không bị biến dạng sau khi sử dụng, gồm 6 cánh, đươc kiểm tra cân bằng động và góc độ hợp lý đảm bảo thông khí tối đa và giảm thiểu tiếng ồn khi làm việc.
-Cửa quạt với vơ cấu búa thả đóng mở đảm bảo các cửa lá chắn được gió, mưa và bụi ảnh hưởng xấu tới quạt.
-Motor với hiệu quả làm việc cao.
-Dây curoa nhập khẩu đạt tiêu chuẩn an toàn.
-Quạt hút công nghiệp được sản xuất trên công nghệ hiện đại, tối ưu bằng công nghệ CAD/CAM được sản xuất trên dây truyền tự động bằng CNC.
*Vai trò, ứng dụng quạt hút công nghiệp*
-Giúp loại bỏ các khí nặng mùi được sử dụng trong các nhà máy nhiệt luyện, nhà máy đúc, công ty may mặc, nhà máy mạ điện, hóa chất…
-Được sử dùng cùng với các tấm làm mát bằng hơi để làm giảm nhiệt độ từ 8-10 độ C mà không ảnh hưởng tới độ ẩm không khí. Quạt phù để sử dụng trong tất cả các loại nhà máy dệt, nhà máy sợi, nhà máy dệt kim.
-Lắp đặt trong làm mát nhà kính và các trang trại chăn nuôi.
-Sử dụng trong các kho chứa, khu vực hậu cần.
-So với điều hòa không khí, quạt hút có cùng hiệu suất làm mát có thể làm giảm được chi phí sản xuất.
-Quạt làm mát phù hợp cho các loại nhà máy, nhà kho, làm mát cho khu vực sản xuất  của các công ty giày da…
-Làm mát cho nhà xưởng sản xuất bông, sản xuất sợi hóa học, nhà máy dệt kim…
-Làm mát cho các trang trại chăn nuôi; trang trại nuôi bò sữa, bò thịt, trang nuôi nuôi heo, nuôi gà…
-Làm mát cho nhà kính trồng hoa, hay trồng rau sạch, nhà kính trồng hoa lan..
*Lắp đặt quạt hút công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng.*
*Mua quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000 giá tại xưởng Eriko.*
-Hàng luôn sẵn kho, số lượng lớn.
-Đầy đủ các giấy tờ kiểm định, tem chống hàng giả, giấy xuất xưởng.
-Bảo hành 12 tháng quạt chính hàng tại kho Eriko
-Được đổi trả sản phẩm trong vòng 3 ngày(lỗi 1 đổi 1).
-Cam kết thời gian giao hàng.
-Chiết khấu 10% cho các đơn hàng giá trị > 20 triệu.
-Hỗ trợ vận chuyển giao hàng toàn quốc.
Xin cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã tin tưởng và chọn lựa quạt công nghiệp tại Eriko, sự hài lòng của quý khách là động lựa cho chúng tôi phát triển. Qúy khách hàng thắc mắc, cần được tư vấn, báo giá *quạt hút công nghiệp* hãy liên hệ ngay tới:
*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO
Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu-Xã Tân Triều-Huyện Thanh Trì-TP Hà nội.
Tel: 0965535848  | MST: 0106240019 | Email: erikovn.sg@gmail.com
VP – Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*
*Quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000* được lắp đặt để thông gió, làm mát trong mọi công trình nhà xưởng, trang trại, nhà máy sản xuất, khu công nghiệp… giúp lưu thông không khí tù đọng ra bên ngoài, cung cấp luồng gió mới.
*Thông số kỹ thuật quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000*

-Kích thước chuẩn: 1000x1000x400
-Sải cánh: 900mm
-Tốc độ: 450r/m
-Công suất: 0,75 Kw
-Lưu lượng gió: 30.000 m3/h
-Khối lượng: 47 KG
-Có chớp phía trước, phía sau bảo vệ quạt khỏi mưa, bụi, côn trùng
-Xuất xứ: Việt Nam
-Bảo hành: 12 tháng
*Hình ảnh quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000.*​*Cấu tạo, đặc điểm quạt hút công nghiệp 1000x1000x400.*

–*Quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000* với khung quạt được làm bằng thép được phủ lớp kẽm dày đảm bảo khả năng an mòn, chống gỉ cao.
-Puli đai chuyền: đầu nối hình chữ V làm từ hợp kim nhôm độ bền cao.
-Cánh quạt được làm từ vật liệu chất lượng cao  chịu được môi trường khắc nghiệt, không bị biến dạng sau khi sử dụng, gồm 6 cánh, đươc kiểm tra cân bằng động và góc độ hợp lý đảm bảo thông khí tối đa và giảm thiểu tiếng ồn khi làm việc.
-Cửa quạt với vơ cấu búa thả đóng mở đảm bảo các cửa lá chắn được gió, mưa và bụi ảnh hưởng xấu tới quạt.
-Motor với hiệu quả làm việc cao.
-Dây curoa nhập khẩu đạt tiêu chuẩn an toàn.
-Quạt hút công nghiệp được sản xuất trên công nghệ hiện đại, tối ưu bằng công nghệ CAD/CAM được sản xuất trên dây truyền tự động bằng CNC.
*Vai trò, ứng dụng quạt hút công nghiệp*

-Giúp loại bỏ các khí nặng mùi được sử dụng trong các nhà máy nhiệt luyện, nhà máy đúc, công ty may mặc, nhà máy mạ điện, hóa chất…
-Được sử dùng cùng với các tấm làm mát bằng hơi để làm giảm nhiệt độ từ 8-10 độ C mà không ảnh hưởng tới độ ẩm không khí. Quạt phù để sử dụng trong tất cả các loại nhà máy dệt, nhà máy sợi, nhà máy dệt kim.
-Lắp đặt trong làm mát nhà kính và các trang trại chăn nuôi.
-Sử dụng trong các kho chứa, khu vực hậu cần.
-So với điều hòa không khí, quạt hút có cùng hiệu suất làm mát có thể làm giảm được chi phí sản xuất.
-Quạt làm mát phù hợp cho các loại nhà máy, nhà kho, làm mát cho khu vực sản xuất  của các công ty giày da…
-Làm mát cho nhà xưởng sản xuất bông, sản xuất sợi hóa học, nhà máy dệt kim…
-Làm mát cho các trang trại chăn nuôi; trang trại nuôi bò sữa, bò thịt, trang nuôi nuôi heo, nuôi gà…
-Làm mát cho nhà kính trồng hoa, hay trồng rau sạch, nhà kính trồng hoa lan..
*Lắp đặt quạt hút công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng.*​*Mua quạt hút công nghiệp 1000×1000 giá tại xưởng Eriko.*

-Hàng luôn sẵn kho, số lượng lớn.
-Đầy đủ các giấy tờ kiểm định, tem chống hàng giả, giấy xuất xưởng.
-Bảo hành 12 tháng quạt chính hàng tại kho Eriko
-Được đổi trả sản phẩm trong vòng 3 ngày(lỗi 1 đổi 1).
-Cam kết thời gian giao hàng.
-Chiết khấu 10% cho các đơn hàng giá trị > 20 triệu.
-Hỗ trợ vận chuyển giao hàng toàn quốc.
Xin cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã tin tưởng và chọn lựa quạt công nghiệp tại Eriko, sự hài lòng của quý khách là động lựa cho chúng tôi phát triển. Qúy khách hàng thắc mắc, cần được tư vấn, báo giá *quạt hút công nghiệp* hãy liên hệ ngay tới:

*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*
*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu-Xã Tân Triều-Huyện Thanh Trì-TP Hà nội.*
*Tel: 0965535848  | MST: 0106240019 | Email: erikovn.sg@gmail.com*
*VP – Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

